# Ware aus UK bestellt, trotzdem Post vom Zollamt bekommen



## Kreon (6. April 2013)

Ich habe aus UK eine BluRay für 15 Pfund geordert. Normalerweise sollten Ware aus UK ja nicht vom Zoll kontrolliert werden. 
Jetzt habe ich aber Post vom Zollamt erhalten, dass ein Päckchen für mich zur Abholung bereit liegen würde. Da diese BluRay die einzige Auslandsbestellung der letzten Wochen ist und ich sonst keine weitere Lieferung erwarte, muss es quasi diese BluRay sein, die Ärger macht. 
Liegt hier ein Missverständnis vor? Hattet ihr diesen Fall auch schon mal? Bestellt wurde bei zavvi.com

Da das Zollamt 60km von mir entfernt ist, müsste ich 120km fahren und einen Tag Urlaub nehmen, was in den nächsten 2 Wochen nicht möglich ist, um die BluRay in Empfang zu nehmen. Das kann ja nicht sein!!!


----------



## Hawkins (6. April 2013)

Sicher das es trotz Bestellung in der UK auch von da verschickt wurde?

zB musste ich schon bei Amazon.de Zoll zahlen da der Verkäufer die Ware(Kleidung) aus Asien verschickt hat(stand nirgends in der Marketplace Shopbeschreibung drin btw)


----------



## Kreon (6. April 2013)

Ja, habe schon ein Dutzend Mal bei zavvi bestellt. Bisher immer ohne Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2013)

England gehört zwar zur EU, aber nicht zum Schengener Abkomme - vlt hat es damit zu tun? 

Auf jeden Fall isses so: es fallen zwar keine Zoll-Gebühren an (wegen EU), aber es ist auch kein absolut kontrollfreier Versand - es ist zwar sehr selten, aber es wird ab und an halt doch auch ein Paket aus England mal geprüft, aber nicht wegen des Warenwertes, sondern wegen evlt. illegaler Inhalte, oder vlt auch weil der Absender fehlt, denn wenn das von einer der Kanal-Inseln versendet wurde, wäre es dann doch nicht EU (die haben einen Sondertstatus und gelten auch als Steuerparadise)

Und so oder so kannst Du doch auch einfach mal das Zollamt kontaktieren ^^


----------



## golani79 (6. April 2013)

Normalerweise sollte es bei Bestellungen von zavvi keine Probleme geben - habe aber gelesen, dass die auch ein Lager in den USA haben und Blu-Rays auch mal von dort verschickt werden.

Könnte eventuell daran liegen.


----------



## Exar-K (6. April 2013)

Zavvi verschickt afaik von den Jerseyinseln. Die gehören nicht zur EU.


----------



## Kreon (6. April 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Zavvi verschickt afaik von den Jerseyinseln. Die gehören nicht zur EU.


 
Preisfieber meint was anderes (s. Unionjack neben den Angeboten in der linken Spalte)
Meinst du vielleicht play.com? Die verschicken definitiv von den Jerseyinseln.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (6. April 2013)

The Hut/Zavvi ist recht kreativ, was "Steueroptimierung" angeht, um es milde auszudrücken. Seit April letzten Jahres gilt die VAT-Ausnahmeregelung (LVCR) für die Kanalinseln jedoch nicht mehr, daher werden auch nicht mehr zwangsläufig alle Waren von Guernsey/Jersey aus auf die Reise geschickt. Stattdessen hab ich jetzt schon Zavvi-Pakete gesehen, die über die USA (!) und über Holland nach Deutschland gekommen sind. Dennoch wird auch weiterhin von den Inseln verschickt. 

Probleme mit dem Zoll scheinen recht selten zu sein, sind aber bei solchen Vereinen halt nie auszuschließen.


----------



## Kreon (6. April 2013)

Ok, von mir aus. Da bei mir der Warenwert jedoch 15 Pfund beträgt (<22 Euro), kann ich nicht verstehen, dass der Zoll das Päckchen einbehalten hat. Werde mich dort mal melden. Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich da ne Menge Zeit und Kosten inverstieren muss, um das Päckchen vom Zollamt abzuholen, das dort eigentlich gar nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Ok, von mir aus. Da bei mir der Warenwert jedoch 15 Pfund beträgt (<22 Euro), kann ich nicht verstehen, dass der Zoll das Päckchen einbehalten hat. Werde mich dort mal melden. Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich da ne Menge Zeit und Kosten inverstieren muss, um das Päckchen vom Zollamt abzuholen, das dort eigentlich gar nichts zu suchen hat.


Es geht nicht unebdingt den Warenwert, sondern darum, dass es eben als Stichprobe "gezogen" wurde - da bleibt es vlt auch beim Zoll, wenn nichts fällig wird. Oder was auch sein kann ist, wenn es von außerhalb der EU versendet wurde, dass noch EU-Steuern draufkommen, dann gilt nämlich NICHT die 22€-Grenze. Das ist dann aber kein "Zoll", den Du bezahlst, sondern einfach nur normale Einfuhrsteuer anstelle der Umsatzsteuer, die bei Kauf in der EU anfällt

Aber wie gesagt: warum fragst Du nicht einfach mal beim Zoll nach...?


----------



## golani79 (6. April 2013)

Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer wird erst über 22€ fällig was ich weiß - habe mich da vor einigen Monaten grade erst erkundigt, weil ich nen 50$ amazon.com Gutschein hatte und mir da halt jeweils einzelne Artbooks bestellt habe, um nicht über den Wert zu kommen.

Weiß allerdings nicht, ob der Wert bei euch in DE der gleiche ist.


----------



## Herbboy (6. April 2013)

Vlt haben die sich auch nur verrechnet? Oder es ist kein Warenwert auf/in dem Paket zu erkennen?


Aber das ganze bringt doch einen Scheiss, warum ruft er nicht einfach mal da an, dann wissen wir auch, warum das da überhaupt liegengeblieben ist... das bringt doch eh nix - wir könnten doch nur dann was empfehlen, wenn er weiß, was für ein Sachverhalt vorliegt? vlt isses halt einfach als Stichpribe gezogen worden, und es ist dann einfach so, dass man dann Pech gehabt hat und es abholen muss, selbst wenn die Lieferung nicht zu beanstanden ist.


----------



## Kreon (6. April 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Werde mich dort mal melden.


 
Nicht so ungeduldig, Leute. Heute ist doch Samstag.


----------



## Martinroessler (7. April 2013)

Hier mal zwei Beiträge ausm Cinefacts.de-Forum (Zavvi-Thread) 

[England] Der zavvi.co.uk Fragen- und Diskussionsthread - Seite 24
[England] Der zavvi.co.uk Fragen- und Diskussionsthread - Seite 29


----------



## Kreon (7. April 2013)

Danke für die Links. Das Problem scheint wohl zu sein, dass Spiele von Zavvi direkt aus UK, oder von europäischen Nachbarländern abgeschickt werden, Filme jedoch aus den US oder von den Kanalinseln. Da meiner BluRay keine Rechnung beilag, ist es wohl beim Zoll hängen geblieben. Ich denke, sobald ich die Rechnung beim Zoll nachreiche, wird das Päckchen weiter geschickt. 

Vielen Dank an alle für die Infos.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Danke für die Links. Das Problem scheint wohl zu sein, dass Spiele von Zavvi direkt aus UK, oder von europäischen Nachbarländern abgeschickt werden, Filme jedoch aus den US oder von den Kanalinseln. Da meiner BluRay keine Rechnung beilag, ist es wohl beim Zoll hängen geblieben. Ich denke, sobald ich die Rechnung bei Zoll nachreiche, wird das Päckchen weitergeschickt.
> 
> Vielen Dank an alle für die Infos.



okay, das erklärt die Sache. Kannst ja mal bescheid geben, ob das Zusenden der Rechnung ausreichte - und auf welchem Weg (Brief, Fax, Mail...) - ach ja: HAST Du denn eine Rechnung? ^^


----------



## Kreon (8. April 2013)

Ich hab die Rechnung jetzt mal per Mail weitergeleitet, mal schauen was sich tut.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2013)

Ist das denn wirklich eine Rechnung? Wenn ja: warum hast Du die denn getrennt vom Paket bekommen?


----------



## Kreon (8. April 2013)

Zavvi verschickt nie Rechnungen in den Paketen / Päckchen. Ich habe die Rechnung, die ich per Mail vom Shop direkt nach dem Kauf erhalten habe, weitergeleitet. Und das scheint ihnen zu genügen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Zavvi verschickt nie Rechnungen in den Paketen / Päckchen .



Dumme Idee, wie man sieht... ^^


----------



## TrinityBlade (9. April 2013)

In der Regel steht aber der Warenwert außen auf dem Paket. Das hat bei meinen Sendungen jedenfalls immer gereicht, um einen Stempel vom Zoll zu bekommen.


----------



## Kreon (12. April 2013)

So, wie angekündigt, habe ich heute das Päckchen erhalten. Noch mal zur Erinnerung: es war eine DVD, Wert: 9 Pfund, die Rechnung habe per Mail nachgereicht.

Und so sah das Päckchen aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mich sieht das so aus, dass der Betrag, 9 Pfund, bereits deklariert war. Komisch, dass es dann trotzdem hängen geblieben ist.

Es handelte sich um die Ultimative Bourne Collection auf Blu-Ray, die es hierzulande für 25 Euro gibt. Kann es sein, dass die Zollbeamten nicht geglaubt, haben, dass sie nur 9 Pfund im Ausland kostet?


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2013)

Das kann gut sein. Es kann aber auch sein, dass es "ungültig" ist, wenn da ein britischer Zettel drauf ist, es aber aus den USA kommt... ^^


Das wird man nur erfahren, wenn man beim Zoll nachfragt


----------



## Kreon (13. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wird man nur erfahren, wenn man beim Zoll nachfragt



Eigentlich wollte ich nur eine abschließende Rückmeldung geben, wie die Sache denn nun ausgegangen ist. Bevor ich das Päckchen erhalte habe, habe ich schon beim Zoll nachgefragt, da hieß es nur, sie würden eine Rechnung benötigen. So wichtig ist mir das ganze aber auch nicht. Immerhin habe ich jetzt die Scheiben und alles hat funktioniert.


----------

